# finding your mugshots offline



## smellyskelly (Feb 4, 2010)

how do you locate your mug shots ?
i tried the jail's website but they dont have any ones besides the people they arrested this current week, which is...weak. 
and i've been googel-ing the hell out of my lifeos:


----------



## nivoldoog (Feb 4, 2010)

I have been looking for days... havent had any luck


----------



## smellyskelly (Feb 4, 2010)

found mine! gotta check local town newspaper type sites.


----------



## mksnowboarder (Feb 4, 2010)

That's what I was gonna suggest. The websites for the local paper almost always has them online nowadays for every town I've ever been arrested in.

mike


----------



## smellyskelly (Feb 4, 2010)

nnnnnnnnnno


----------



## veggieguy12 (Feb 5, 2010)

Chalmbers said:


> but for future reference to all. in google, type in the state and then department of corrections and you should be able to find it offa that site.



But not if you have a legal name shared by authors and Hollywood producers and famous University professors, etc. - as I do.
(Good luck John Smith and Mike Jones!)


----------



## smellyskelly (Feb 5, 2010)

hahahahaha . at first when we searched i came up as a black dude...


----------



## tallhorseman (Feb 7, 2010)

You really should post that...


----------



## smellyskelly (Feb 7, 2010)

my mug? or the black man?


----------



## smellyskelly (Feb 7, 2010)




----------



## smellyskelly (Feb 7, 2010)

yea im 1 ;] . 
come to ocala nigga i got every flavor oatmeal you can think to buy. yum. 2674710058


----------



## bfalk420 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hometown News Edgewater Florida: Brian Ray Falk, 26, of 1801 Sugartree Circle, New Smyrna Beach, was arrested Oct. 27 on charges of assault with a deadly weapon and carrying a concealed weapon. Bail was set at $2,000. Can't seem to find mugshot anyehere I've been looking for days.


----------

